# Walleye Report 2/2



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

Fished north of cone reef / pickerel reef area.11 walleyes. biggest were 2 at 7.5 lbs. Also caught a 22" white fish.Deep RR's 50' back, lights out caught 7 fish.Had another 8 or 9 pull backs.Never had so many lost fish,must be this time of year for some reason.Maybe I should try some stinger hooks tomorrow.Seen 6 other boats out and all appeared to be jigging.Did see some nets out.Lake was flat. Trolled 1 mph.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for reporting. Where did you launch?


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Thanks for reporting. Where did you launch?


Turtle pt.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Before I read your report, I'd have bet the fishing was "marginal" today, what with widely scattered schools and the light Northeast winds(at least where I live!), your flat lake comment really came as a surprise! I know some "good sticks" were out today, be interesting to read their reports to come. You are obviously onto a good program-keep up the good work and stay safe!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you. Still can't believe the WF

We are giving it a go tomorrow. Heard reports from a couple of my other buddies. Slow pick for them also. Combined from what I heard from today people to fish ratio was about 1.5fish per man for jiggers (11 guys I know were fishin)


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Watch out BTW. Saw a half dozen or so this big and plenty of small, all rollin east of the ole lady.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

rodbender said:


> Fished north of cone reef / pickerel reef area.11 walleyes. biggest were 2 at 7.5 lbs. Also caught a 22" white fish.Deep RR's 50' back, lights out caught 7 fish.Had another 8 or 9 pull backs.Never had so many lost fish,must be this time of year for some reason.Maybe I should try some stinger hooks tomorrow.Seen 6 other boats out and all appeared to be jigging.Did see some nets out.Lake was flat. Trolled 1 mph.


A whitefish??? Did you keep it, they are good smoked! Never heard of that before on Erie thats awesome, any pics of it??


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

rodbender said:


> Fished north of cone reef / pickerel reef area.11 walleyes. biggest were 2 at 7.5 lbs. Also caught a 22" white fish.Deep RR's 50' back, lights out caught 7 fish.Had another 8 or 9 pull backs.Never had so many lost fish,must be this time of year for some reason.Maybe I should try some stinger hooks tomorrow.Seen 6 other boats out and all appeared to be jigging.Did see some nets out.Lake was flat. Trolled 1 mph.


 take any pics?


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

rizzman said:


> take any pics?


yes. Do not know how to post.I will try to get my son to do tonight.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Im going to get my boat as we speak, PM me your phone # and i will walk you thru posting pic's, easy once you do it....sharpen those RR hooks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you guys are going to jig, I would take a vex or something, if the trollers are picking off fish at 50 or 80 back doesn't sound like the active fish are glued to the bottom but those same fish can be caught jigging. I have caught alot of walleye under the ice around the 20-25 ft mark that have come in high on the vex or lowrance and got them to bite. Pounding bottom with hair jigs might get you a fish but you'll probably have better luck chasing high feeders if you know where they are at on electronics. I know we will find fish then anchor up and ice fish them. Just a suggestion if your going jigging this weekend.


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

Kgone that would be a neat way to catch them "ice fishing" out of the boat !!!! COOL


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

GlennD said:


> Kgone that would be a neat way to catch them "ice fishing" out of the boat !!!! COOL


Have used the Vex many times out of the boat ! Dont forget just Hair jigs Use all of the ICE jigs also Raps-Pimples-Blade Baits etc


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm not even taking hair jigs, pimples, cleos, raps, etc


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> I'm not even taking hair jigs, pimples, cleos, raps, etc


I Bet I can quess that it will be RR ?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

hearttxp said:


> I Bet I can quess that it will be RR ?


Actually I screwed up the post. I meant to say I will be taking those baits. However they are getting them really good today on husky's and Reef runners and another friend is getting set up right now, action is VERY good. I can't wait till tomorow morning. I would rather get on a good jig bite though, I troll all year but we'll do what we have to in order to catch them, I have a 30 inch ice rod packed I want to cross some eyes while watching my lowrance ice unit!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Actually I screwed up the post. I meant to say I will be taking those baits. However they are getting them really good today on husky's and Reef runners and another friend is getting set up right now, action is VERY good. I can't wait till tomorow morning. I would rather get on a good jig bite though, I troll all year but we'll do what we have to in order to catch them, I have a 30 inch ice rod packed I want to cross some eyes while watching my lowrance ice unit!


Yep No Problem KG ! Yep nothing like jigging a few up ! I'll have to wait a few weeks to get out ! Headed South soon !


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Just talked to my friend on PIB and he caught 5 or 6 yesterday and said they lost a couple also over by Rattlesnake. He was using rapalas and pimples. most taken by Rapalas.
Hope this helps the Jiggers for tomorrow.

Please let me know if anyone has an open seat for Sat. 

Thanks,
Mike
440-223-4661 cell


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

rizzman said:


> take any pics?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

In early tonight, must have gotten your limit? Lol! Fishin was good today for us.


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> In early tonight, must have gotten your limit? Lol! Fishin was good today for us.


Hey Jonny...glad it was good for you. It was great for us. After 1 1/2 hours of searching then it was fish on. Had skim ice that covered Cone Reef and to the north of Cone. It was unfishable for trolling. What a beautiful day on the ice lol...I mean water! Don't think it could get much better than today. Seen lots of nets out today. 

Tim


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Actually I screwed up the post. I meant to say I will be taking those baits. However they are getting them really good today on husky's and Reef runners and another friend is getting set up right now, action is VERY good. I can't wait till tomorow morning. I would rather get on a good jig bite though, I troll all year but we'll do what we have to in order to catch them, I have a 30 inch ice rod packed I want to cross some eyes while watching my lowrance ice unit!


Good Luck K.G.

This is why Im looking at adding a deep v in addition to my walk around cuddy. I would love to be out. I hope you have good pics to show for the fishing!

Sounds real good dude! I think this is the year to fish January to December. (Open H2O that is)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

rodbender said:


>


That is the first white fish I've seen from Erie in 40 years of fishing! Not sure if they might be starting to populate or not, or if that's a good thing? If caught trolling, maybe they will compete with the walleye for food. I do see those PROS on tv slamming them thru the ice, and they seem to think they are fantastic. I wouldn't know how to cook/prepare them either. Anyone ever catch or eat them and how should you do it? Smoked, fried, "poached"?? Just curious-I might catch one someday.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

They are ok smoked (very oily, like salmon or lake trout) if you like smoked fish.....otherwise stick to perch or walleye !!!
We used to catch them while ice fishing for perch in Lake Simcoe in Canada. The Canadiens go wild for them, but I don't know why....but then again they also go wild for lakers so.....YUK !!!


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

For flavor, whitefish are a premier fish for smoking-right up there with salmon. They have a good flavor when fried too, but use the prime section of the fillet, behind the ribs because of the "pin bones" along the ribs. I usually steak the front end for the smoker to be able to pick at the meat there and reserve the bone-less tail fillets for the fryer.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

The Lake Erie Canadian Commercial fishery sells over a million dollars a year of whitefish taken here. They are only allowed to take whitefish after their walleye quotas are filled out. They feel they can double their walleye take easily, but it would drive the price of the fish down so there really is no gain in taking more fish. There are only 46 fishing tugs operating there down from 200 several years ago. But they are taking the allowed catch with fewer boats. The quotas are transferred to the other boats left operating today.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Like hageman says they are a premier fish to eat at one time it was the choice fish for Friday night fish frys and fast food places before it got to costly, I saw it on a menu at a local pub at 14 bucks and lake perch was only 10.We are catching it up in Sturgeon Bay through the ice the Wisconsin limit is 10 fish and a week ago 4 of us had limits and were back loading the quads in under 4 hours. You can smoke it deep fry or even put it on the grill, its a very mild tasting fish.Paul


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

in the upper portion of Michigan they are the staple of table fair. Whitefish Point is the home memorial port of The Edmund Fitzgrerald.


----------

